#  >  > Computers Can Be Fun >  >  > Computer News >  >  Dtac 3G/Edge.

## Bettyboo

Today, I decided to go with the 3G offering from Dtac because I can keep my own sim. It's 399 baht per month for 1GB with unlimited GPS.

Firstly, it's much slower than wifi. But, the wifi and edge seem to somehow work together to do the navigation (does the wifi help to locate your current location somehow?).

I'll give it a go for a month. 

The other option is True which has the 3G and wifi hotspots - I had the wifi hotspots before for my laptop and it was pretty extensive in Bangkok, so that may well be a better option.

Anybody have experience of these?

Also, I've been told that 4G is very similar to current wifi speeds, so that'll be great when it comes along.

----------


## harrybarracuda

IIRC Google collect data on Wifi connections and use that for location services. I believe they got slightly in the shit when it turned out the Google Street View cars were also grabbing data from unsecured Wifi connections.

----------


## Bettyboo

^ makes sense, when I was using the Edge connection and wanted to use the navigation it asked me to turn on the wifi, and even though I didn't connect into a local wifi network, the navigation started working. Great it was actually, put in the destination (I tried a few around Bkk) and it told me how to get there by car, by bus/train, walking... Quite impressed I was.  :Smile:

----------


## Kwang

> Firstly, it's much slower than wifi


So that blows your Xperia vs iPhone 4 theory out the window :Smile: 


Read this about A-GPS, should make you understand it




> "Standalone" or "Autonomous" GPS operation uses radio signals from satellites alone. A-GPS additionally uses network resources to locate and use the satellites in poor signal conditions. In very poor signal conditions, for example in a city, these signals may suffer multipath propagation where signals bounce off buildings, or be weakened by passing through atmospheric conditions, walls or tree cover. When first turned on in these conditions, some standalone GPS navigation devices may not be able to work out a position due to the fragmentary signal, rendering them unable to function until a clear signal can be received continuously for up to 12.5 minutes (the time needed to download the GPS almanac and ephemeris).[2]
> 
> An Assisted GPS system can address these problems by using data available from a network. For billing purposes, network providers often count this as a data access, which can cost money depending on the plan.[3]

----------


## harrybarracuda

> An Assisted GPS system can address these problems by using data  available from a network. For billing purposes, network providers often  count this as a data access, which can cost money depending on the plan


And you wouldn't believe the number of people that forget to turn off Data when Roaming, and get bills the size of Spanish Bailouts!

ALWAYS use a local SIM card with a data plan or allowance (12Call do them if you're only visiting) or turn off Data when Roaming!

That's one of my two tips for the week. The other one: Don't eat yellow snow.

----------


## Bettyboo

^ Arry, I'm on a 399 baht per month plan which allows 1GB and unlimited GPS; I've got everything on, is that okay - I'm on a top up SIM, so they can only take what credit I have, but I was hoping that, excluding calls, it'll all come within the 399 unless I'm a really heavy user, which I won't be - at home and work the wifi takes over, it seems to prioritize the wifi when it's tuned to a network.

Have I missed/misunderstood anything?

----------


## harrybarracuda

I use my Internet all the time, but I've never broken 1Gb on 3G in a month (I get 5Gb).

I have a pay as you go 1-2-Call card, which if you top it up is valid for a year. I think they charge Bt500 for a month of Internet with 3Gb; handy if you're only visiting.

You'll probably find you have an online feature somewhere where you can check your data usage, give DTAC a call and ask them.

You should find out what happens if you *do* reach the 1Gb - do they throttle it to GPRS only or start charging you stupid amounts? And do they sms/tell you when you are near your limit?

You might want to look at 3G Watchdog (your phone is Android, right?), which will actually monitor usage for you and let you check it; you can choose yourself what action to take if you do hit 1Gb.

----------


## The Fresh Prince

I thought you only wanted the phone to make calls, texts and take the occasional photo?  :Smile:

----------


## Kwang

> You should find out what happens if you *do* reach the 1Gb - do they throttle it to GPRS only or start charging you stupid amounts?


Hmm, he is on PAYG but I see what you mean because he will need to top up seperately for his calls by the look of it




> It's 399 baht per month for 1GB


All Betty needs to know is how many of these kinda pics can he get to the Gigabyte  :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

> You should find out what happens if you *do* reach the 1Gb - do they throttle it to GPRS only or start charging you stupid amounts?


In the Dtac shop today, the guy spoke Thai, so I was the nodding smiling foreigner... I think he said that if your limit is up or your month is up you get a text to let you know and you have to top up... I think he said that.  :Smile: 




> your phone is Android, right?


You know it is, Arry; the True and Dtac shop were wowed by my Xperia; they both told me that my phone wasn't 3G, too small, but when they checked on the computer they realised it's a top notch little (and cheap) performer... I'm looking through teh Android/s/w/whatever settibgs, as you say, it would be good to know where you are and how much you are using.

----------


## harrybarracuda

^ What version of Android. Boo?




> I thought you only wanted the phone to make calls, texts and take the occasional photo?


When have I ever said that? You might be confused about me saying that if that's all you want to do (well more specifically, calls, texts and mail), then Windows Phone 7 is the way to go. Very intuitive.

----------


## Bettyboo

> I thought you only wanted the phone to make calls, texts and take the occasional photo?


Yeah, but mate, once you get into the stuff these phones can do it's addictive - I've found out routes on buses and by taxi to places I will never go and others that I've already been to and know well; every time I go out I check my GPS location, even though I am there and I know I am; I got a great delight today by reading that I was in Big C Rama 2, which I obviously knew already...  :Smile: 




> All Betty needs to know is how many of these kinda pics can he get to the Gigabyte


Youse gonna be in trouble again, mate!  :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

> ^ What version of Android. Boo?


Gingerbread, but it's due to go ICS any day.




> When have I ever said that?


No, he was after me, Arry - on my new phone thread I said I only wanted a phone, I didn't want bells and whistles; FP pointed out that that might change once I have an Android phone, and he was right...  :Smile:

----------


## Kwang

So have you sussed the phone out now Betty ?

I bet you cant do a screenshot. 

Come on,  let's see your Boyzone Wallpaper  :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

Well I can't remember if Gingerbread does it, but in ICS under Settings is "Data Usage", and you can set the limit there. Seems most of my usage is from the Play Store (probably updates and the occasional new app), but you can set that to Wifi only.

----------


## Mr Earl

Heads up BB DTAC 3G and gprs suck. You will end up spending much more than 399 i can guarantee you. All the fucking fine print is in Thai, and you will be fucked regardless. 1G is not much bandwidth so if the dtac account is your primary IT source you will exceed that in a week surfing TD.

I've had dtac for over ayear with mixed results

I recently subscribed to true/move3g  5G + unlimited.

What I noticed right away was the true/move is honestly very fast with 1+mbps speeds.
Dtac the speeds are generally very slow.

I like having both accounts because when one balks the other generally works well.
I have the dtac on my galaxy tab which works also as a wifi hot spot.
My true/move is an aircard with 5G 3G access + unlimited. It is really fast honest 3g service.

----------


## harrybarracuda

In fairness, you can reduce the fuck out of your usage by using the right browser (Opera Mini) and the right sites (e.g. pda.sky.com, bbc.co.uk/mobile.i, etc.).

----------


## Bettyboo

> Heads up BB DTAC 3G and gprs suck. You will end up spending much more than 399 i can guarantee you. All the fucking fine print is in Thai, and you will be fucked regardless. 1G is not much bandwidth so if the dtac account is your primary IT source you will exceed that in a week surfing TD.





> What I noticed right away was the true/move is honestly very fast with 1+mbps speeds.


Makes sense Earl, but I'll rarely use the edge; I have True wifi a home and fast connection at work, it's just something to have when I'm out and about - I will probably change to the True 3G with wifi so I can get the wifi hotspots when I'm having a coffee in town, etc.  :Smile:

----------


## Mojo

I think you mean your got 1GB 3G/HSPA data per month with unlimited GPRS/EDGE meaning once your 1GB of fast 3G data is used up they drop you to EDGE speeds?

GPS use is always free, it's direct connection to the satellite so no billing between from your operator. A-GPS as mentioned above also uses data connection to help and locate faster and needs data connection. When i say data connection it can be WiFi or your mobile data (2G or 3G).

If you use Android the google maps are not stored in your phone but online. Thus the map application does not work unless there is data connection open. This means you are using up your 1GB quota when using the maps app.

So far only Nokia phones have maps that you can download to your phone and use them for free without data connection. That and their free turn by turn voice navigation that works everywhere.

Also good to note that DTAC 3G network operates at 850MHz frequency, are you sure your new phone supports that frequency for 3G? You should see small 3G or H icon in the top of you screen when connected to data like browsing the internet. This means you are 3G or even better HSPA speeds.

----------


## Bettyboo

^ that makes sense, I think I just have Edge speeds. I actually have very little idea what I am doing... I think I might kick it to the kerb at the end of the month.

----------


## Mojo

Quick look from one of the thai pages says Xperia Mini supports UMTS (3G) frequencies of 900MHz and 2100MHz.

So it means you need to get AIS sim card as they are the only ones operating 3G at 900MHz frequency.

2100MHz is the global "standard" but as we know too well in Thailand they haven't issued any licences for it. Maybe end of the year maybe not.

So get AIS sim card to make use of the phone. Using maps etc in EDGE connection does not make any sense. And there is thing called number portability in place so you should be able to get your number with you i.e. get AIS sim with same number.

----------


## Mojo

And worth of noting is that some phones get manufactured with different spec for different markets. So dig out your manual and see what are the actual frequencies it supports. Or try first with AIS sim card with data package to make sure you get 3G in your area (in general bangkok is ok).

----------


## Bettyboo

^ many thanks, looks like AIS here I come; Dtac have mugged me off...

----------


## Cthulhu

> Firstly, it's much slower than wifi. But, the wifi and edge seem to somehow work together to do the navigation (does the wifi help to locate your current location somehow?).


It's called A-GPS (Assisted GPS), by using both cell-towers, WiFi hotspots, and the GPS, it is able to acquire a GPS location faster. Usually, actual GPS acquisition can take between 4-5 minutes - by adding a lookup from a cell-tower and WiFi hots;pot database, it is able to provide an initial location within seconds, and subsequently fine-tune the signal as it acquires GPS.

It works very well, which is why I always suggest people get the 3G/4G version of the iPad, as it provides faster and more accurate GPS acquisition, than just a wifi system alone (you do not need an active data plane for the GPS to benefit from the cellular tower triangulation)





> Also, I've been told that 4G is very similar to current wifi speeds, so that'll be great when it comes along.


Don't hold your breath.

I prefer TRUE's offerings to DTAC's, as I find they are faster, actually have pretty wide-spread 3G coverage, and are pretty reliable. Heck, I was able to get TRUE signals on Koh Chang and even Koh Kood.

----------


## Cthulhu

> I bet you cant do a screenshot.


Now, that's just plain mean.




 :smiley laughing: 


In order to have a compatible 3G xperia, you need the X10a (if you can't do 850MHz, you just have the x10). Bummer. See if some guys at MBK will swap it for a small fee. Basically the 'a' extension supports 850MHz.

iPhones, by the way, support all frequencies, so work just fine with 3G in Thailand (or anywhere else, for that matter).

----------


## Bettyboo

^ mine says ST15i, whatever that means...  :Smile: 

I think there are 2 generations of this phone, this is the latest and may not actually be designated X10?

2G Network
GSM 850, 900, 1800, 1900
3G Network
HSDPA 900, 2100 OR HSDPA 850, 1900, 2100

http://www.thephonedatabase.com/Sony...466_Cell_Phone

----------


## Cthulhu

Based on the specs you provided, the 850MHz frequency seems to be split between two models, and maybe you only have the one supporting 900, and 2100 MHz (instead of the one with 850, 1900 and 2100 MHz).

This seems to be turning into a *a lot* of hoops to jump through, if all you want to do is turn the phone on, and have it work with 3G - which the inferior phone seems to be able to do ;-)

----------


## harrybarracuda

Hey look, Quacky has me on ignore.

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!

HE SHOOTS, HE SCORES!

 :rofl:

----------


## Bettyboo

I do like the navigator, maps and 'local' apps; easy and accurate to use - works with Google maps as I'm sure you know. Hours of fun for folks with no friends... 

& the Sony wisepilot works well too; who needs a Garmin...

----------


## Kwang

> I think I just have Edge speeds. I actually have very little idea what I am doing


Does it have the 3G sign at the top next to the reception bars like this has ?

----------


## Kwang

DTAC claim to have 3G speeds of up to 42 MBPS, thats 10 x faster than my WiFi

It also tells you on here that after you have used your 1GB of 3G you will automatically be transferred to Edge with a hugely reduced 64kbps

----------


## Bettyboo

> Does it have the 3G sign at the top next to the reception bars like this has ?


Nope; I've got the Edge sign, at first I thought that Edge was their logo for their 3G, but now I realise it's a much slower data offering. I'm gonna pop to the Sony shop at Paragon on Friday and ask them how I can get 3G on this phone; I might need to move to AIS or perhaps the Dtac guy didn't set the phone up correctly.

You're right that's the package I've got (399 baht unlimited), Kwang - or I think so...  :Smile: 

Looks like I've been mugged off with the slow Edge speeds.

----------


## Kwang

Do this:

On your phone press :

Settings

Wireless and Networks

Mobile Networks

Now what does it say in Network Mode ?

It should say GSM/WCDMA, if not change it to that

----------


## harrybarracuda

Look for an app called Network Speed Booster.

----------


## Bettyboo

> It should say GSM/WCDMA, if not change it to that


Yep, it says: WCDMA (pref)/GSM. But, I have the option to highlight either one instead.

Data is enabled, obviously.

The access point names is: DTAC internet rather than the other option Dtac WAP.

----------


## Kwang

^^ Network Signal Booster ? Looks good

^ try a true Move or 1-2 Call sim

----------


## harrybarracuda

I'm assuming you've checked that you're in a decent coverage area?

dtac - feel goood

It's not exactly nationwide....

----------


## Kwang

Yep he's in Thonburi, has a Gay bar on the corner of his road, I was told  :Smile: 

I think its his phone. I couldn't pick up AIS on an old iPhone 3 in Bangkok, but True was good

----------


## Bettyboo

> Quick look from one of the thai pages says Xperia Mini supports UMTS (3G) frequencies of 900MHz and 2100MHz. So it means you need to get AIS sim card as they are the only ones operating 3G at 900MHz frequency.


I think this is right; even though I 'checked' with both the True and Dtac shops, and they both said the phone can work with their 3G, it can't...

If AIS do the 900Mhz then that's what I need; this is from the website:

_Networks
 GSM GPRS/EDGE 850, 900, 1800, 1900
 UMTS HSPA 900, 2100 (Global except Americas)
 UMTS HSPA 800, 850, 1900, 2100 (Americas)
_ 
So, I've paid 399 baht for 1 month of unlimited very slow Edge. I'm gonna check out AIS.  :Smile: 

??????? Internet Edge, 3G ??? Wifi ?????????? | AIS Mobile Internet

Not sure where I can find an AIS shop, I'll look at Central and/or Paragon.

Looks like 350 baht for 1Gig a month, cheaper than Dtac and should work...

----------


## Kwang

Hey Betty look here, that piece of shit phone of yours is not compatible.
It's big brothers are  :Smile: 

dtac - feel goood

----------


## Kwang

> Not sure where I can find an AIS shop, I'll look at Central and/or Paragon.


You can buy Sim cards from any 7/11 or Family Mart numb nuts :Smile: 

AIS is 1-2 Call

----------


## Bettyboo

^ yeah, but I want to keep my 'happy' number, so it may be a bit more complex than that.  :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

The Dtac website is wrong. All the Experias are the same, I've checked a couple of others on the Sony website, here is a Xperia Ray:

Networks
•GSM GPRS/EDGE 850, 900, 1800, 1900
•UMTS HSPA 900, 2100 (Global except Americas)
•UMTS HSPA 800, 850, 1900, 2100 (Americas)

Here is mine:




> Networks 
> •GSM GPRS/EDGE 850, 900, 1800, 1900 
> •UMTS HSPA 900, 2100 (Global except Americas) 
> •UMTS HSPA 800, 850, 1900, 2100 (Americas)


It's the same.

If the 3G comes under the 'UMTS HSPA' then the Xperias, all of 'em, won't do 3G on Dtac. As Mojo says, AIS does the UMTS HSPA at 900 then that suits the Xperias; I'm gonna pop to the Sony shop at Paragon just to make sure. They should, should..., know.  :Smile:

----------


## Kwang

Where did you get your info from ? 

Maybe it's for the European Version ?

----------


## Bettyboo

The info (link below) seems clear to me, unless Thailand sells 'Americas' phones then it's AIS for me.

Phones - Sony Smartphones (UK)

----------


## Kwang

Have you phoned their Customer Service, they speak good English unlike those fukkers at True

----------


## Bettyboo

^

----------


## Kwang

Your internet strength and the upcoming 3 Lions bring this to mind

----------


## Bettyboo

^ you listen to Lady Gaga? I'm proud to say that I never have, and very likely never will... This Dtac Edge lark is just another in a long line of examples of Thais mugging me off...  :Sad:

----------


## Kwang

^ I'm pretty sure most of us on here have been in the same boat

Gaga is wicked, I like some of your Landon Town stylee too

----------


## Bettyboo

He's a great pointer - the Thai police would just luv him all over...

----------


## Bogon

ZDBox is a great app for keeping tabs on your data.
It also has the an apps to SD, app lock, task killer, system cleaner and a few more bits and bobs.

Psst. It's free BTW.

----------


## Cthulhu

> The info (link below) seems clear to me, unless Thailand sells 'Americas' phones then it's AIS for me.
> 
> Phones - Sony Smartphones (UK)


Bear in mind that Sony sells different products for 3 regions:

- Pacific Rim (Asia and Australia)
- Americas
- Europe & Middle East

----------


## Cthulhu

> I do like the navigator, maps and 'local' apps; easy and accurate to use - works with Google maps as I'm sure you know. Hours of fun for folks with no friends... 
> 
> & the Sony wisepilot works well too; who needs a Garmin...


The moment Navigation apps and navi maps showed up on smartPhones, dedicated Navi systems we fucked. The ones who migrated to providing apps were smart.

----------


## Cthulhu

> ^ you listen to Lady Gaga? I'm proud to say that I never have, and very likely never will... This Dtac Edge lark is just another in a long line of examples of Thais mugging me off...


Gaga's good dance beat. 

Honestly, this getting 3G sure sounds easy - not.

----------


## Bettyboo

^ it's typical Thailand really; once you've been through it once and know what you're doing then it is easy, but along the way will be misinformation and smiles and mai pen rai/dai instead of clear knowledge based advice...

That's why this forum works well - people learn by reading these threads, so they don't have to suffer themselves; the next person who buys an Xperia and wants 3G will know to bypass Dtac and go for AIS. At least I think that's right, I will know by the weekend once I've been to the Sony shop and AIS.  :Smile:

----------


## Cthulhu

I'm curious myself what you find out.

It reminds me of my xperience (haha!) getting 3G service, with AIS initially telling me about their "modern 3G service", and finally had to admit that 3G coverage in Bangkok is limited to, essentially, right outside the AIS store and about 100 meters around SIAM Paragon, and Central World - if you're lucky. They had no service to talk of.

TRUE, on the other hand, at least at their SIAM flagship store, was immediately able to tell me their exact coverage. I signed up with TRUE, and haven't regretted it - I used to have AIS for the 5 years preceding it. Haven't gone back.

----------


## harrybarracuda

I did switch to DTAC in Chiang Mai for a while, they basically had free GPRS on PAYG, and 12Call had nothing. Then they stopped it.

Now the 12Call 3G on PAYG works fine for me.

----------


## Bettyboo

mostly use wifi, so I want a wide Bangkok coverage for 3G, not sure if AIS can provide this - we will see...

----------


## Kwang

^ True Move has great coverage, plus you can use their mobile wifi hotspots, of which they have many, even down here, for free

They are on the same band as AIS too... 

900

----------


## harrybarracuda

> mostly use wifi, so I want a wide Bangkok coverage for 3G, not sure if AIS can provide this - we will see...


I just googled "DTAC 3G Coverage map", so I'm sure if you use a bit of common sense....

----------


## Cthulhu

> mostly use wifi, so I want a wide Bangkok coverage for 3G, not sure if AIS can provide this - we will see...


Don't waste your time and money on AIS, then - just get a TRUEmove SIM. I think they only allow new sign-ups on their TRUEmove H service, nowadays, which might be supported by your phone.

Again, I have had great support from their stores, so just go and ask. Seriously, don't waste your time with AIS.

----------


## harrybarracuda

AIS Coverage Map (900)

True Coverage Map

I'm sure you can decide for yourself.

----------


## Cthulhu

Plus, bear in mind that TRUE has nearly ubiquitous wifi hotspots citywide. Once registered, hand-over between hotspots is seamless. Works really well to give you decent speed, and conserve your 3G. AIS as no such hotspot network.

----------


## baldrick

your advice is sh1t

any idiot who listens to you deserves what they get

----------


## Cthulhu

> your advice is sh1t
> 
> any idiot who listens to you deserves what they get


Noted: you're an uneducated troll. Thanks for playing.

----------


## Bettyboo

I'll check both out, not sure if True do 900 or 850 like Dtac - I will just go to the shop and wait around until I see 3G on my notice bar (or whatever it's called).




> I'm sure you can decide for yourself.


As long as the missus let's me, I can.  :Smile:  Thank you.

----------


## Mojo

It is also amazing how much misinformation and utter BS is written up to these forums.

For 3G frequencies:

AIS is 900
True is 850
DTAC is 850

TOT actually has 2100 which they sell themselves and via few virtual operators. The thing here is that it's ok for data but not good for calls and texts. They do not have any indoor coverage in malls etc so it's good for laptops with dongles only.

Coverage wise all of them have been expanding a lot, AIS having only three base stations in Bangkok was correct couple of years ago not anymore. All of them are installing more every day. DTAC in fact is in the process of modernizing their whole network so most likely will be good on quality wise once completed.

AIS has wide range of WiFi hotspots as well, although i never use them as i don't do youtube or download movies on mobiles hence my 1GB data plan covers my heave email and internet use.

It's all on their web pages easily available to check coverage etc details. 

Also there is no need to use pre-paid sims anymore as foreigners can have post paid very easy from DTAC. All you need is credit card to back it up. Much cheaper and hassle free compared to pre-paid.

----------


## Cthulhu

I'd only care about postpaid on TRUE.

----------


## Bettyboo

> AIS is 900 True is 850 DTAC is 850


This rather forces my Xperia clad hand. Thanks, Mojo.

----------


## Mojo

> Originally Posted by Mojo
> 
> AIS is 900 True is 850 DTAC is 850
> 
> 
> This rather forces my Xperia clad hand. Thanks, Mojo.


There's been reports in media that TOT would allow AIS customers into it's 2100 MHz network but i haven't seen anything lately. Maybe the deal did not happen when this True - CAT deal hit the fan.

This would have allowed all phones to work with AIS as 2100 is the global standard and pretty much all handsets supports it.

Latest is that they will finally issue the licences for 2100MHz later this year. Who knows if they are really going to do it this time. It's been "by end of the year" past eight years now. If they do expect around six month to get some coverage in larger towns and 12 to 18 months for full swap.

----------


## Cthulhu

Just in time for the rest of the world to firmly have switched to LTE and bringing their networks up to some serious 4G compliance. Heck, Cambodia has better 4G coverage than Thailand, at the rate Thailand is going.

----------


## Bettyboo

What frequency does 4G need? How is 3G upgraded to 4G?

----------


## harrybarracuda

Don't they do Google on your computer?

 :rofl: 

4G

----------


## Cthulhu

> What frequency does 4G need? How is 3G upgraded to 4G?


Sadly, the 4G frequency spectrum is all over the place, and there is no real global standard. While 700MHz is a suggested spectrum, different countries use all kinds of different frequencies, including 2100MHz, 900MHz, 1900Mhz, etc... It really doesn't matter.

The only way to get 4G is to purchase a phone that is compatible with 4G *in your specific country* -- as it's not guaranteed to be working in another country. Most 4G mobile devices will also support the full spectrum of all 3G frequencies, meaning that it will work internationally via 3G, and only in your country on 4G, if at all.

Furthermore, none of the current 4G labeled devices comply with the true speed of the 4G standard (ie LTE) and thus should, at best, be considered as 3.5G.

Hope this helps.

----------


## Bettyboo

^ yes, it helps - thanks.

^^ no help at all, Arry... Bloody gooners...

----------


## baldrick

^ just wait for 5G - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia  :Smile: 

not sure that thai will go for LTE

they will probably go to HSPA+

----------


## Bettyboo

^ sprecken zie EnGlish?

----------


## Kwang

just sort your 3G for now Betty:-)

----------


## Bettyboo

^ yep, to be honest, after a couple of days I'm a bit bored of it... My little screened wonderpiece is just a beautiful phone really, it's not a tablet or anything... It'd be handy to have the navigation and email checking ability when I'm out and about - is that worth 350 baht per month, errm, probably.

----------


## Kwang

if you listenened to these technophobes on here youd never buy a phone, ios 6 and jellybean are being mentioned on here when ios5 and ICS have only just come out.

im still waiting on ICS on my GT. have you tried looking on your phone if theres an ICS update yet Bet?

----------


## Kwang

i read in The Nation that Android have a program that downloads all the google maps to your device over wifi and stores them so you dont need 3G

----------


## Cthulhu

> ^ yes, it helps - thanks.


Glad to be able to help.

----------


## Cthulhu

> if you listenened to these technophobes on here youd never buy a phone, ios 6 and jellybean are being mentioned on here when ios5 and ICS have only just come out.
> 
> im still waiting on ICS on my GT. have you tried looking on your phone if theres an ICS update yet Bet?


Not that ICS matters much, seeing as how Google hasn't managed to push it out to more than 7% of their installed base - I remember Eric Schmidt claiming 7 months ago how, by now, over 90% of devices will run ICS.

7%

What happened?

----------


## harrybarracuda

The vendors aren't tied to what Google do; it's up to them how they customise their phones and whether or not they can be arsed fixing ICS to work on them.

And it's up to the customer to wait or buy a new phone.

900,000 activations a day tells me people are probably buying new phones.

Apple on the other hand.... looks surprisingly like fragmentation to me.

 :smiley laughing: 




> As iOS 6 officially unveiled yesterday, we noted a few of the  features—such as Siri and FaceTime—would only be available on certain  iOS devices. _Ars Technica_ noticed  the 3D flyover feature of Apple’s new Maps app would only be available  to A5-powered iOS devices. In case you were wondering exactly which iOS 6  features will be compatible with your iOS device, Apple published a list (below) on its iOS 6 preview page that details all of the limitations for specific features:
>  -Flyover and turn-by-turn navigation will be available only on iPhone 4S and iPad 2 or later. Cellular data charges may apply.
>  -Siri will be available only on iPhone 4S  and iPad (3rd generation) and requires Internet access. Siri may not be  available in all languages or all areas, and features may vary by area.  Cellular data charges may apply.
>  -Shared Photo Streams requires iOS 6 on  iPhone 4 or later or iPad 2 or later, or a Mac computer with OS X  Mountain Lion. An up-to-date browser is required for accessing shared  photo streams on the web.
>  -FaceTime over a cellular network requires  iPhone 4S or iPad (3rd generation) with cellular data capability.  Carrier data charges may apply. FaceTime is not available in all  countries.
>  -VIP list and VIP and Flagged smart mailboxes will be available on iPhone 4 or later and iPad 2 or later.
>  -Offline Reading List will be available on iPhone 4 or later and iPad 2 or later.
>  -Made for iPhone hearing aids require iPhone 4S.
>  -Find My Friends and Find My iPhone enable  you to locate iOS devices only when they are on and connected to a  registered Wi-Fi network or have an active data plan. Not available in  all areas.

----------


## Bettyboo

No ICS on the Sony yet, but I'm very happy with what I have, really fast and great functionality - if I have the option then I won't upgrade. Often upgrades seem to fuk up what is working well...

If ICS offers something amazing then okay, but the current phone suits my needs perfectly. I think I'll do a quick web search to see what difference, if any, it will make. Gingerbread seems to be very good.

----------


## baldrick

> im still waiting on ICS on my GT


vendor issued a 4.0.3 ICS for the Ainol back in early march, which then was a painless flash

is there an image on XDA-developers for you ?

bottybee - you will be able to use your phone as a wifi hotspot with the data connection to the internet - though it does chew battery with the wifi on like that

----------


## Bettyboo

Here we go:

Android 2.3 Gingerbread vs. Android 4.0 Ice Cream Sandwich [video]

*ICS benefits for me:*

Data manager will be useful if I use 3G.

Sharing pics and videos and more by just touching phones look good - say you're watching a Youtube vid that you want somebody else to see, touch their phone and it comes up for them too (if I understand it right) - that could be good, and useful for work/presentations too.

200-500% faster for browsing. That's gotta be good because me Sony is bloody fast already!

Improved email functionality (folders, etc).

Actually, it's probably worth upgrading to ICS. I can see how Sony are taking time to update their UI for ICS because the current UI has some really nice features over standard Android 2.3, such as drag and drop apps into the 4 corners (you effectively have 16 apps always available to you quickly) which works really well; the volume, vibrate, wifi buttons of Sony's UI also work very nicely.

----------


## Bettyboo

> you will be able to use your phone as a wifi hotspot with the data connection to the internet


What does that mean? Other bastards can steal my bandwidth? No thanks!

----------


## baldrick

> Other bastards can steal my bandwidth?


no bottybee - other bastards will steal your sandwich -  :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

Actually as far the layout is concerned, use a launcher like Go Launcher and you can have folders; for example, I don't have a Browser icon on my home screen, but a Folder, so I just open it and choose from Dolphin, Opera or the Stock.

You can do the same with other groups of similar icons.

It's so easy to customise and it's all free.

And if you don't like Go Launcher, you can try Apex, Nova, etc.

Oh, if you have a front facing camera, the other gimmick on ICS is Face Recognition for unlocking.

----------


## Mojo

For the speeds...



It's from List of device bit rates - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

In simple form it means following speeds:

2G - 14 kilos

GPRS (2.5G) - 57 kilos

EDGE (2.75G) - 237 kilos (big jump here...)

3G - 384 kilos 

HSPA (3.5G) - up to 14 megs (there is still lot of earlier versions of 7 megs equipment out there). 

HSPA+ (3.9G) - 42 megs (some network might have this in Thailand haven't checked)

4G - by definition 4G means 100 meg speed. LTE will be eventually there and even more with LTE Advanced but at the moment the LTE as it is being build is still under the 100 megs requirement so technically not 4G even if it is marketed as such. Like the networks in USA that are LTE are somewhere between 3.5G and 4G.

Also worth noting that some countries market WiMax as 4G which is not. In present deployments it is comparable to HSPA speeds. Latest versions of WiMax might break the 4G definition but not likely to be adopted as standard.

And before you get all excited it is to be remembered that most phones and dongles out there support HSPA up to 7 megs or 14 megs speeds. Perhaps some late top models have support for HSPA+ up to 42 megs but not many. I.e. new Galaxy S III supports HSPA only up to 21 megs. The new Nokia 900 is the same and iPhone 4S is only up to 14 megs.

And then again above really doesn't matter as you are very unlikely to see even 7 megs speed in practice as you are sharing the connection with ever increasing number of users.

So in the end if you get enough down to be able to watch youtube you should be happy and forget all the speeds used for marketing.

----------


## Bettyboo

Just an update.

The Sony doesn't do 3G on DTAC, wrong frequency. I went to DTAC today and filled in some forms to have my number transfered to another carrier (needed my passport) - they were helpful, and it only took about 20 minutes. Then I walked next door to AIS, they were also very helpful and got me filling in a form too (needed my passport; actually they filled in all the forms for me), then I gave them 99 baht (they gave me a SIM). While I was there, I got a text from DTAC telling me a code to transfer my number (very quick service and free). So, I now have to wait 5 days until I get a text from AIS saying that the number has been transfered, then I can put the new SIM in, top it up (I'm doing pay as you go) then text in a code number and I'll be away with the 3G.

Costs are:

99 baht for 75 MB.
150 baht for 150 MB.
350 baht for 1GB (I'll get this to start with and see how it goes; comes with AIS music store whatever that is).
550 baht for 2GB.
799/899 baht for unlimited.

I think I get wifi hotspots from AIS and TOT thrown in.

----------

